# Plumbing Zone Sticker Contest - Win an Bosch Power Box Radio



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

We hit 50,000 posts recently and I wanted to come up with a fun way to say thanks :thumbsup: and possibly help promote the site at the same time. Sorry this took so long to organize... the stickers took a long time to get printed.
*
So What Is The Plumbing Zone Sticker Contest?*
Well, I want to get the word out about this site so we can get even more Professional Plumbers here and therefore grow this resource. I think the more plumbers we have the more everyone benefits from the exchange of knowledge. To help promote this site I've had stickers made with our logo on it. 

*How do I enter?*
*STEP #1:* To enter the contest send me a PM with your name and address (formatted correctly for envelopes). I will then mail you 3 *FREE* PlumbingZone.com stickers. 

*STEP #2:* Once you get the stickers, stick them on your vans, trucks, tool boxes, or wherever other Professional Plumbers may see them. A GREAT place to stick one would be at your local supply shop (with permission of course :jester

*STEP #3:* Take a picture of each sticker placement and post the photo to this contest thread. Each photo is one entry for a random drawling. Only one photo of each placement will be considered a valid entry. 

Entries must be posted by Oct 15th, 2009

*How Is A Winner Picked?*
On Oct 16th I will do a random drawing. The more entries you submit the more chances you have to win. Limit 3 per member 

*What can I win?*
The winner of the random drawing will receive one Bosch PB10-CD Advanced Power Job Site Radio with CD Player and Remote Control. 










Why is the Bosch Advanced Power Jobsite Radio so cool? See The Video (Click Extreme Video)
*
Hey, I Want More Stickers!*
If you have a fleet of vehicles or own a plumbing supply store and want to help promote the site please send me a PM and I can arrange to send you more stickers. I just want to make sure they don't go to waste.

So... that's it. Hopefully this is fun for everyone and at the very least you get some free stickers. Enjoy, and thanks for helping promote the site :thumbsup:

Oh, and here's what they look like.




































> *Official Contest Rules:*
> 1) GENERAL: No purchase necessary to enter. Promotion begins at 12:01 a.m. (EST) on 08/11/2009 and ends at 11:59 p.m. (EST) on 10/15/2009.
> 2) TO ENTER: There is one (1) way to enter this contest.
> Method One (1): As a Member of PlumbingZone.com you must order a FREE PlumbingZone.com sticker and legally stick it to a vehicle, tool box, or anywhere else it may be seen by other professional plumbers. Then, you must take a photo of that sticker and post it to the contest thread. Each VALID entry provides one (1) opportunity to win. Every new valid post in the contest thread equals a valid entry in the contest. The participant with the highest number of VALID entries at the contest end will have the largest chance of being chosen by random drawing. Sponsor assumes no responsibility for lost, late, or for any computer, online, telephone, or human error or technical malfunctions that may occur. A VALID entry is one sticker placement. Multiple photos of the same sticker placement WILL NOT be VALID.
> ...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

:thumbup:Cool beans.....Thanks for putting my TM initials on the stickers uncle nate!!!!:thumbup: I will spread them around town :thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

So if I am reading this right its only 3 entrys per plumber? Or is there a way to get more stickers?


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> So if I am reading this right its only 3 entrys per plumber? Or is there a way to get more stickers?


If you request more stickers, I can send them... but only 3 entries per user.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

This is a great Idea, I'm fairly new here, but I will say it is a great site, and a great way to gain and share information.

Thanks!!


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

That is AWESOME!

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I told you all, it is time for good clean fun, can't wait to see some pictures. :yes:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I am trying to figure out where to put mine at!
The dirt on my truck may obscure them!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Not quite the 4500 stimulus I was hoping for but....... Still really cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

20 requests for stickers so far. Thanks guys... I'll get them out later this week.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Nathan!


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

The first shipment is out. If you've requested stickers they are on the way.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

just got mine thanks nathan:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Nathan,
Thanks for sending me those 3 extra big stickers. 
I put 2 of them to good use already I hope you like where I put them.
They should certainly be noticed!
Now I've got to figure out where to put the third one... :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Show off.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> just got mine thanks nathan:thumbup:


Awesome, can't wait to see them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

just got my stickers. :thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

:rockon:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Wut, you guys thought i was kidding about the gorrila suit on the sissor lift?


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll be sending out the next batch of stickers later today. 

I'm looking forward to seeing more photos of the stickers. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Got mine today, may have been yesterday, I forgot to check the box

Thanks!!


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 2715
> :rockon:


All you need to finish that Pic would be the BAAM!!!:laughing:


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Anyone got them stuck yet?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Anyone got them stuck yet?


 Got mine yesterday, will stick them and take pics later today.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Anyone got them stuck yet?


Not yet Nathan, got mine this past Saturday.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

here is one.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Awesome guys... thanks! Did the supply house know you were putting it on their window? LOL


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Awesome guys... thanks! Did the supply house know you were putting it on their window? LOL


The supply house didnt care, the manager said "put um up" and come in here and buy some sh!t:laughing:. Thats 2 different supply houses in my pict, there very busy because there close to Atlanta, I wonder how many new plumber's will show up here. 

nathen during the registration process to sign up for this site, you should ask "Did you see a Plumbing Zone Sticker?":thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Two contenders to date, even if you don't want to partake in the contest post a picture or two displaying the sticker.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I don't go to supply houses much or anything really so I just put the others on my side window so the world can see.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i have mine up i have to load it from my cell phone one of these days


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*hardhat sticker*

I put one on my hardhat


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Got my new camera will be uploading the pictures today


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

jjbex said:


> I put one on my hardhat


:laughing: Is that a hard hat for you pet dog or cat.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> :laughing: Is that a hard hat for you pet dog or cat.


Haha,
tha's good. PMCA means Plumbing and Mechanical Contractors Association. It's the union plumbing shop group.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

The door in my shop that leads to trouble some times, my office


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice Door Esp. How many times has a tape measure been thrown though that glass?


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Great stuff so far guys... thanks!


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

...on my van... :thumbup:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

...it looks so small on the van...


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

...on my office door... :thumbsup:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Christina said:


> ...on my van... :thumbup:


Nice Christina, btw is that a hot pink pipe rack??:thumbup:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> Nice Christina, btw is that a hot pink pipe rack??:thumbup:


No, just red... only hot pink pliers & extension cord... really.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice, thanks for the entry!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The girlfriend took two of my stickers and put them in her office.. I was looking everywhere for them Was going to stick them up today and take pictures.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Are those taped on? I ask because the sticker has a clear backing when it's peeled off it's backing.

Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Are those taped on? I ask because the sticker has a clear backing when it's peeled off it's backing.
> 
> Thanks for the photos.


 
HaH! Busted, AG! 

Nice touch stickin' one on an airgap ftg tho! :thumbup:

_*Edit: Btw, Nathan, got my stickers y'day. Will try to get a pic or three for you shortly._ Thanks!


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

I guess it doesn't matter... I was just trying to figure it out.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

One my truck finally


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice placement... thanks!


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

More stickers going in the mail today. If you don't have them yet you should soon.

Thanks.


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

I sent you a PM, so once we get the stickers, we will stick em, can you send more than 3, we need a radio, some of my guys sing like [email protected]@@, so it would help :thumbup::thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Just got mine. Thanks Nathan. I'll post pics when I get them up.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Couple more stickers going out in the mail today.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Mmm, need to figure out where to put mine at.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Three weeks left to enter into the contest.


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

I got the stickers today, Thanks, now we have to come up with something to win that box, my son wants it.


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

*This will not win, I do not think *

But my wife came up with the idea, this is the picture that became our logo, I was plunging the toilet that my son clogged, and I did not know my wife snapped a pic, we were looking for a logo, and we were doing a job at a house, the daughter was a graphic art girl, I gave her the pic, she emailed me what you see in our logo, it is on all the trucks and shirts and advertising etc...................... we get comments on it every day, and never anything bad, it puts a smile on most faces, when you see it at about 12 inches it looks cool !:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Now my son loves it, we had it copyrighted, and for about 3 yrs he hated it and we almost had to take it down, now, he is proud of it, he owns it, it was taken when he was about 3, now he is 11


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Contest Winner*

Well maybe, but as full as this place :thumbsup:is everyday I'm sure plenty of new eyes will learn about the Zone.


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

*My tries*

Well, we tried to put it somewhere great, the problem at the supply house I go to, was for Plumbing Contractors only, now they sell to anyone with a heart beat, I understand, they need to make it through the recession, but for me to waste it there, most of their customers speak spanish and most do not have computers, I am not sure, but oh well, except for a handful of us American guys. So here is the best we could do.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

One week left to get some pictures posted, someone is going to win that fine looking radio. :yes:


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

My son wants it, we just could not find a great place to stick it where you would benifit  but I tell every plumber I know about this place, lots of great info here, I am impressed on you putting it all together, is your real name Jerry ? Well I hope we win, he wants that radio, but I know someone will get a good one ! I like our logo, all you guys are the first ever to see the actual picture, I have never posted it to show anyone , it was my wifes idea to show all you guys !


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Put one on the bumper of your personal car, you never know, anyone picture submitted before the deadline will get you entered into the contest. :yes:


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

*Finale Try*

I get alot of comments on our trucks, they are all white except this one, wish it was white, pain to keep clean, all the lettering is the kind like on Police cars, reflective at night, so it is like it is lite up when headlights hit the lettering, that is how it is on al our trucks  So here is my last attempt, Tyler(myson) wants that radio, and I bet I get questions on this, just had time to do it and take a pic today, not sure witch angle is the best, but you can decide !:jester:
Thanks,
Craig:thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Hulihan, the winner is picked by a random draw. The more pics the better chance you have(3 MAXIMUM). So you have a real good chance.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

hulihan said:


> I get alot of comments on our trucks, they are all white except this one, wish it was white, pain to keep clean, all the lettering is the kind like on Police cars, reflective at night, so it is like it is lite up when headlights hit the lettering, that is how it is on al our trucks  So here is my last attempt, Tyler(myson) wants that radio, and I bet I get questions on this, just had time to do it and take a pic today, not sure witch angle is the best, but you can decide !:jester:
> Thanks,
> Craig:thumbsup:


I got a dent just like that one one the same door of my black truck. I wondered who borrowed it. :laughing:


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

Two more, I telling you, my son wants to win, now you will see where Hulihan comes from 
That dent is from a delivery truck driver who hit while we were working at a Starbucks, was bummed, we tried to prove it, but was a lost cause  Oh well, now I have a dent !


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

*Two Days Left​*


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

So who won?:whistling2:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

i believe the drawing is tomorrow. it just ended today


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Last call and finale chance on your entry into the contest, someone is about to win this radio. I wish each one good luck and thank those that submitted there pictures.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Yup, I'll use Random.org to pick the winner tomorrow.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I am so excited, Thank you for having this fun little contest.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

It's been fun for me to see the stickers get used. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

has the drawing happened yet?


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

No, I'll do that now.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

First pick... #30... not valid.
Second pick... #16... not valid.
Third Pick... #40.... Winner!










Congratulations Christina, you just won our contest!
I'll get in touch in the next day or so and send you your prize. Thanks!


Thanks for everyone who submitted a photo and helped promote the site... thanks guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Congrats Christina :thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats Christina on your win, enjoy, play a good tune for me. :thumbup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Gratz Christina !!!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Dang, I had big plans with that radio.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Dang, I had big plans with that radio.


Throwing it down the stairs like that guy in the video?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Dang, I had big plans with that radio.


 cranking barry manilow in your garage doesn't sound like big plans.:whistling2:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Throwing it down the stairs like that guy in the video?



Nah, it had an Aux input, and Sims has pretty muched claimed my Dewalt radio, I was going to use it in the storage/work building.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

:thumbup: Congrats Christina :thumbup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah!! 
i Am Soooo Happy!!
thank You So Much!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Once you get it, you better put one of those stickers on it, and post a picture of it.... :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats Chris, does this mean I hold the pocketbooks and radio?


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Bill said:


> Congrats Chris, does this mean I hold the pocketbooks and radio?


Yes, but you will also be in charge of keeping the battery charged... nightly!!


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations Christina:thumbsup:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Once you get it, you better put one of those stickers on it, and post a picture of it.... :yes::thumbsup:


Nathan, can I have some more stickers?


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Now we know who is providing the music when Nathan decides to throw a pz party for all of us. Congrads Christina!


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I demand a REcount! Congradulations Christina, your a kool kat.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats Christina - better bring it to chat.:laughing:


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

We still have stickers left. If anyone wants stickers just PM me your Name and Address.... Formatted correctly for an envelope, and I'll send them to you. All I ask is that you actually use them and not waste them. 

Thanks.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

para1 said:


> well Maybe, But As Full As This Place :thumbsup:is Everyday I'm Sure Plenty Of New Eyes Will Learn About The Zone.


U.a Baby!!!!!!!


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

YEAH!! IT MADE IT TODAY!!
The radio has finally arrived to small town Oklahoma!!

And let me tell you... this thing is AWESOME!! I am ever so thankful for this thing... not to mention I can take it to work and my brother can drewl all day as my husband has all night... :laughing:

I will post some pics later... when it actually gets tested out!

THANK YOU PLUMBINGZONE!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Christina said:


> YEAH!! IT MADE IT TODAY!!
> The radio has finally arrived to small town Oklahoma!!
> 
> And let me tell you... this thing is AWESOME!! I am ever so thankful for this thing... not to mention I can take it to work and my brother can drewl all day as my husband has all night... :laughing:
> ...


Thank you for being a dedicated member. :yes:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Where is the pictures of that radio, you said you would show us, now you leave us in the dark.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Uh huh!
Got that great radio cranking out some heavy tunes and wont let us see!


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

OK, I will get you boys some pics.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Any plans for another contest??????

I think it's about time....

Can I get a second??????......:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

I can send out free stickers to anyone who wants them.

We will have another contest but it's going to be a little while... a few months at least. It will be apart of launching some major site upgrades this winter.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I would sport a PZ sticker.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Send me a PM with your name and address and I'll send a couple out to anyone who wants one.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Send me a PM with your name and address and I'll send a couple out to anyone who wants one.


 
pm sent


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I can send out free stickers to anyone who wants them.
> 
> We will have another contest but it's going to be a little while... a few months at least. It will be apart of launching some major site upgrades this winter.


Will the upgrade bring new sets of smileys? That would be cool. :yes:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Just how many smileys do you guys need? Sheesh, and I thought pretty posts were a girl thing.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Just how many smileys do you guys need? Sheesh, and I thought pretty posts were a girl thing.


Ones like body slam smiley, slap in the face smiley, poke your eyes out smiley, punch in the gut smiley, farting smiley. :laughing:


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

hopefully it will bring a smile to your face... does that work?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Ron said:


> Ones like body slam smiley, slap in the face smiley, poke your eyes out smiley, punch in the gut smiley, farting smiley. :laughing:


You made me laugh - add a 'sick puppy' to the list of smileys while you are at it.


----------



## ald toon loon (Mar 9, 2010)

hi nathan i hope im not to late any chance of some stickers, thanx


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

ald toon loon said:


> hi nathan i hope im not to late any chance of some stickers, thanx


 You gotta send him a PM. He might not see it here.


----------



## ald toon loon (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks for that real live plumber you are a gentleman


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I just received my sticker today........THANKS


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

130 PLUMBER said:


> I just received my sticker today........THANKS


Me too, Thanks Nathan. :thumbsup:


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Just got my stickers today also.
I now feel like I am somebody!!!!!!! Thanks Nathan


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

No problem guys, glad you like them.

One quick reminder though since someone said in their PM that they wanted a sticker for the contest. The contest is over...

We may do another contest using these stickers later but for now these are just for fun.

Thanks.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I do get asked about Plumbing Zone becasue of the sticker on my van. I do hope the guys at the supply house that I told about it has at least browsed the site.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I do get asked about Plumbing Zone becasue of the sticker on my van. I do hope the guys at the supply house that I told about it has at least browsed the site.



You can bet they have been or will be looking at this place, just hope they don't think all we do is sling mud at each other on here. :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Ron said:


> You can bet they have been or will be looking at this place, just hope they don't think all we do is sling mud at each other on here. :laughing:


 
mud? i dont think its mud. after all we are all plumbers here.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

house plumber said:


> mud? i dont think its mud. after all we are all plumbers here.


:laughing: Here in Oregon we do lots of jobs that require us to be in a muddy trenches


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I think it is time for Nathan to come up with a new contest or something of the sort, maybe throw some stickers out for the people who were not here back then. Come on Nathan, you got CT a whole new layout, all we want are a few stickers.:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> I think it is time for Nathan to come up with a new contest or something of the sort, maybe throw some stickers out for the people who were not here back then. Come on Nathan, you got CT a whole new layout, all we want are a few stickers.:laughing:


When you think about it... he should be giving stickers out to every one he can..... shouldn't have to jump hoops to get a PZ sticker


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> When you think about it... he should be giving stickers out to every one he can..... shouldn't have to jump hoops to get a PZ sticker


No hoop jumping required OS my comrade; I simply sent a polite email to Nathan inquiring about some stickers and he gladly shipped half a dozen to my door requiring no compensation for the stickers or the shipping even though I offered to pay for both.

Hey Nathan, I forgot to thank you for sending those out, I received them very quickly. I appreciate!

Hey Mods, better delete this post on the double if you don't wanna see Nathan lose 10 grand in stickers and shipping costs overnight...

:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> No hoop jumping required OS my comrade; I simply sent a polite email to Nathan inquiring about some stickers and he gladly shipped half a dozen to my door requiring no compensation for the stickers or the shipping even though I offered to pay for both.
> 
> Hey Nathan, I forgot to thank you for sending those out, I received them very quickly. I appreciate!
> 
> ...


10 Grand big deal its all part of doing buisness

and its time to feed the monkeys


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> 10 Grand big deal its all part of doing buisness
> 
> and its time to feed the monkeys


I changed my mind OS, go back in your hole!

:laughing: :jester:


----------

